# Blood Transfusion MaGyver type needed



## Whisper (Mar 1, 2013)

Alright, I'm in need of a MaGyver type.

I have a charcter that has been shot and needs a blood transfusion. My characters have found themselves at a 100 unit self storage place and are currently in the office. Because federal law requires first aid kits in businesses, they have what they need to get the bullet out. I checked the first aid kit at my work and was fairly surprised at what was in it. Although the kit has something called Wound Seal it did not come with needle and thread. The wound seal I can probably use to close up the wound (if I use them all).

However, What can I use to do a blood transfusion. There are going to find bottles and some hangers so that, not the problem. The problem is the small tubing and something to get the blood out with. 

What can they find in a well used self storage facility that they can use?

I am going to have them find an old sewing machine and checking the drawers they'll find some needle and thread, I think that's fairly believable, but I'm kind of at a loss for what I can use as tubing and needle to get the blood out of one person and into another.

I included a snake bit kit in the first aid kit (there are in the mountains where a lot of snakes are) but checking pics of kits online doesn't show anything that helps.


----------



## moderan (Mar 1, 2013)

You can easily produce some small tubing to use as a siphon but that isn't your problem. The blood typing is. A self-storage place will have compressors of various kinds that have the requisite tubes, or you can yank them out of air conditioners. A needle can be had too-the type that is used to inflate sports balls would be fine, with the simple application of a little putty or something to close the carburetor hole.
But mixing blood types is bad mojo.


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 1, 2013)

To seal the wound you don't need to stitch just sodder/brand it closed.  Normally a first kit will have a hose in it that is used as a tourniquet or it helps when having to give an impromptu tracheostomy.


----------



## Whisper (Mar 1, 2013)

moderan said:


> You can easily produce some small tubing to use as a siphon but that isn't your problem. The blood typing is. A self-storage place will have compressors of various kinds that have the requisite tubes, or you can yank them out of air conditioners. A needle can be had too-the type that is used to inflate sports balls would be fine, with the simple application of a little putty or something to close the carburetor hole.
> But mixing blood types is bad mojo.



The needle used to inflate a sports ball is a good idea. 

I'm aware of the blood typing issue. One of them knows he's 0 positive so he can be used as a donor (on a limited scale though).


----------



## Whisper (Mar 1, 2013)

Lewdog said:


> To seal the wound you don't need to stitch just sodder/brand it closed. Normally a first kit will have a hose in it that is used as a tourniquet or it helps when having to give an impromptu tracheostomy.



I might be able to use the sodder/hot iron.


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 1, 2013)

using a hot piece of metal to cauterize the wound is your best bet because it stops the bleeding immediately.  If you sew the wound back together you still have the chance of it becoming infected and the stitches coming loose.


----------



## Whisper (Mar 1, 2013)

Alright, so I have a needle to blow up a football and tubing from either an old air conditioner or tubing from an aquarium pump


----------



## Rustgold (Mar 1, 2013)

How was it done before modern techniques?  Your answer will be there.


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 1, 2013)

History of Blood Transfusion Medicine - BloodBook, Blood Information for Life


----------



## Terry D (Mar 1, 2013)

Cauterization by heat will stop the flow of blood, but will not close a wound, or seal a wound closed.  Super Glue will.


----------



## C.M. Aaron (Mar 1, 2013)

Another possible source of tubing could be an aquarium. They use quarter inch diameter plastic tubes to pump air into the water through filters. So if one of the storage sheds had an old aquarium in it...


----------



## archer88iv (Mar 2, 2013)

Might I suggest drug paraphernalia? Seems almost too damn obvious, but maybe there could be... Leftovers.

And side-effects.

Plus you get all the drama associated with the risk of some exotic disease.


----------



## DPVP (Mar 2, 2013)

wait what? first of why are you removing the bullet?
that is  high on the list of do not do, as it can cause more damage. if they can get to a hospital latter it would be better to just leave it in. 
Second where and with what was he/she shot that changes the answer a lot.
if you stitch it close, remember to sterilize it before hand. also square not triangles, they hold and heal better.


----------

